# Mini German Shepherd



## jsmurray31 (Oct 28, 2007)

http://spokane.kijiji.com/c-Pets-Dogs-puppies-Mini-German-Shepherds-W0QQAdIdZ87534915

Has anyone heard of such a thing?


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

I asked for photos of the parents and how big they are and how big the pups will be, I have heard of them before but not often.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

That.

Is not.

Right.

It is even beyond wrong. It's insanity. It is everything the GSD should not be. This has to be illegal somewhere...


----------



## jsmurray31 (Oct 28, 2007)

I completely agree, it shocked me! I thought I was out of the loop...

It will be interesting to see if they email back.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i've heard of dwarfism in gsd, but not mini's









i think they're looking for suckers during the holidays! and trust me, if there WERE miniature gsd - they'd be pretty rare and likely going for $2k plus, not $200


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

This is plain wrong, can't people leave well enough alone. What does "parents are loving family farm pets' mean? Are the parents even canines?


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

If they respond I will post what they say with any photos they may send, I just want to see what they will tell me, these are big dogs not meant to be mini


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

What are these folks thinking - I guess just about the almighty dollar.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Auuuh. That is wrong. Designer dogs = one of the worst thing ever invented. I'm guessing they are just mutts that might somewhat resemble a GSD.







Not like you can't go get a "mini GSD" at the shelter.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Interesting, in a train wreck sort of way. How would a GSD even cross with something mini? There's a turkey baster in that foundation stock.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina There's a turkey baster in that foundation stock.


Jenn, you made me choke on my own saliva!!! You're too funny!!


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Nikkoli110
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: SunCzarina There's a turkey baster in that foundation stock.
> ...


Now WHAT am i going to do tomorrow when it's time to baste the turkey? You done ruined it!








And Diana- I like the Captain Kirk post.
He.
also talks
in short
bursts.
But I agree with you both.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

crap i knew i forgot to buy something for tomorrow...a turkey baster!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Lisa. Yes. He does. Talk. In short bursts. Kind of. Like. Shooting words. Out of a turkey baster.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Weird.......


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DianaMLisa. Yes. He does. Talk. In short bursts. Kind of. Like. Shooting words. Out of a turkey baster.


OOOHHHHHHH that was FUNNY! You all remember this when I tell you my husband wanted to commit me for not being able to stop laughing tomorrow.
"Dr, we aren't really sure. She was cooking dinner, picked up the baster, started. talking. In short bursts. and then started giggling uncontrollably for the last several hours"....
It will be YOUR fault.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Is there a hijack icon?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

this would have gone a totally different direction if I'd have just seconded what DianaM said. Sorry. My bad. I've never even used a turkey baster.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure you haven't. We know you run a home repro business outta your house.









I have what I call Mini GSDs-Ava kind of looks like a mini coated black GSD and Bruno like a mini black/tan, and they came from rescue, where dogs like that should come from! But I think Bruno may have been a purposeful breeding of a "Mini" type. EEK. Little dad, big mom is my guess.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I have sort of a mini GSD. Everyone thinks he looks like a GSD pup, he's 45 lbs, that's mini enough! (GSD x chow)


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

That is just disgusting, what people would do. 

I will throw all manners to the wind, and say this person is a dastardly evil person! 

I too am curious to see the reply. 

Wanna strangle ding dongs like that ... *snarl*


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

If they bred a GSD to a working Jack Russell or Schip, it would be more forgiving. To a poodle or a pug or a chihuahua would be...


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

I remember a time when a mixed breed dog was sold really cheap ... like those Labradoodle, puggle, etc ... sorta deal.

Now it appears they are now a whole new breed of designer dogs that go for a LOT of money.

That makes me so annoyed. What ticks me off even more are these ding dongs who would pay THAT much when there are so many mixed breeds in shelters that need a home. 

UGH.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

To continue the thread hijacking... I was watching a movie the other day that was from 1986, and the main character met a woman walking a little dog and he asked her what type it was. She said "A heinz." He said, "What?" she said something like, "You know, 57 varieties? It's a mutt. I think he's Schnauzer and Maltese." I forget the exact breeds, but it went something like that. Anyway I turned to the person I was watching with and said that if that was today she would have said it was an expensive designer Schnauz-ese or something!


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

she replied back and this is what she told me:

The mother is a rat terrier and she weighs 8 pounds. The father is a Pomeranian and he weighs 6 pounds. I have attached a picture of them, taken tonight.

the photos is the same as on that classified ad


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: mkennelsshe replied back and this is what she told me:
> 
> The mother is a rat terrier and she weighs 8 pounds. The father is a Pomeranian and he weighs 6 pounds. I have attached a picture of them, taken tonight.


























so thats how you make a mini german shepherd huh?


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

Forgive me. I only had one cup of coffee yet this morning.
$200 isn't really bad is it? Isn't that a standard price on a shelter dog?? I do know for a pup here at a shelter goes for about $200 to $350.
I also (sorry to vent here) found out that a cousin of mine (he & his family are mentally challenged) just got 2 mini pugs/min pins
that are only 3 wks! The so called breeder gave these for free to them. The rest of the littermates are being sold, as we speak for $350 +!
I do not know who this person is, but I tried my hardest to explain to my cousin & his wife to stay far away from this person. That she is NOT a breeder & that these poor puppies will not survive. If they do, then I will be very surprised. I tried very hard to explain
that this person is cruel & should not have any animals. The things they were telling me that this person is doing makes my skin curl!


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

No the price isn't bad and covers the basics and at least they are not asking 800 on up (like all the doodles) they just look like mini's..lol


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Until I read the pedigree







of these pups above, I thought maybe Australian Shepherd in there, I had one as a foster and he looked like a mini shepherd. But he was maybe 25lbs, nowhere near as small as that ad. One thing, his ears actually stood, as opposed to certain other puppies in my signature line who's ears only stand when he thinks I'm not looking.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: mkennelsshe replied back and this is what she told me:
> ...


WHEW. Our breed is safe for another day.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

ahhh, mmm (clears throught, from all the laughing)

On the OP post, and what they are mixing ....that is just Weeeeird!









I would have guessed Dashund.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

what next? a mini great dane?

its bad enough we have BYB's ruining the breed but now we have toys GSD's??

isnt the min pin good enough?? i know there are ppl on this board with mini/toy breeds but im not a fan of designer breeds. yes some breeds are small but why ruin a breed by "designing" a new toy breed of mutts?...


----------



## jsmurray31 (Oct 28, 2007)

Wonder how they get a mini German Shepherd out of that combination???? Weird.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

People have been crossing min pins into pugs with the goal of producing a puglike dog that actually possesses a muzzle. I actually do support this mix because it resolves all the breathing problems the poor pugs have.



Versus



Betcha Dog #1 snores like walrus and passes out in the heat whereas Dog #2 probably breathes and plays LIKE A DOG. If it improves functionality, I am all for it. 




Look! A real muzzle, eyes that don't bug out of the skull, by jove, I think we have a real dog here!


----------



## kkms (Oct 17, 2008)

so....a few weeks back when i walked niko up to the school to pick up my daughter a boy comes out and asks to pet the puppy. of course i said sure. and he and his mom proceeded to tell me that they have a miniture german shepherd at home. they told me the breed name but i don't remember it. they said it was a pure bread (sp). it was the first i heard of it.

i found this http://www.faqs.org/qa/qa-8319.html but noone mentions the breeds name. and most other searches bring up mini austrailan shepherds. found this too - http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Is_there_an_ac...d_of_such_a_dog 

i guess everyone has there own opinions.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

kkms, sounds like another case of someone wanting the glory of a german shepherd but not having the guts to have a real one









There
Is 
No
Such 
Thing
as 
a 
mini
german
shepherd

with
or 
without
a 
Turkey baster.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Am I the only one that thinks those look like normal sized 6 week old GSD pups? And how can 2 adult dogs like those mentioned as SHOULD be the parents, make puppies larger than either of them?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I think they're cute puppies. The price is reasonable for mixed breed puppies and at least they're telling people the truth regarding the parents and not saying they are purebred rare designer Rateranians or something!


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Yvette
> $200 isn't really bad is it? Isn't that a standard price on a shelter dog??


No it isn't. It is reasonable. 

My rant was mainly regarding designer hybrid breeds going for close to $1000 or over. I have seen these toy breed hybrids at pet stores back East that go for $900 to $1200. 

That is just plain disgusting.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Would like to point out that the price of a shelter or rescue dog actually reflects the dog's vetting more than the price of the dog. Shelter and rescue dogs typically come spayed/neutered, vax'd, dewormed, hw tested, etc. I'd be surprised if these puppies have had more than a round of shots. 

As far as the designer dogs, I still don't see how they're any worse than any other sort of byb or mill situation, and at least they're not as inbred. Bottom line, someone is breeding dogs for profit, with no thought to bettering anything, so beyond that it doesn't seem to make that much difference to me. 

It's not like God created all the dogs now recognized by the AKC and everything else is blasphemy. All the breeds we have today came from mixing up other breeds in the past. I think the bigger issue is the motivation and ethics of the person doing it. Profit and novelty aren't any reason to breed ANY dogs, purebred or "designer mixes" either one.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Well the whole point of that is, just a few years back, they could barely sell hybrids for $100 - $200. And suddenly now, they are all the new rage.

If that is how the mentality goes, then, humane societies are holding 100s of designer dogs. But these consumers are just too stupid, and totally taken in by advertising. 

I have absolutely nothing against hybrid dogs. To me, they are no different from a champion dog of its breed. A dog is a dog is a dog, just as how a human is a human is a human.

My beef is the all mighty dollar and those dumb enough to be fooled into parting with it.

Perhaps I just wasn't clear enough with my words.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)




----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I hope not to offend anyone, but designer dogs kinda bother me. Maybe not the dogs themselves, but the people making the dogs. I understand that all the dogs now came from people mixing and matching different dogs for temperments and looks, but c'mon already. I have heard enough of Labradoodles, Shepoodles, maltapoos, pomarats (yes, at the dog park one day someone told me she had a pomarat. I told her I think Lowe's sells stuff to get rid of those), puggles, Goldendoodles, peekapoos, Sharpins, Lollies and the many other names I have heard over the last two years or so. When I was a kid, we called them mutts. There is nothing wrong with a mutt. Nothing at all. Mutts make great dogs! But just call it a mutt and stop giving them ridiculous breed names.

Like Diana M said above, if there is a legitimate reason to x breed a dog intentionally to produce a new breed, then thats one thing. But just to get a dog that you can say is a Airedoodle, C'Mon!!! Seriously? 

Airedoodle sounds like something my 5mo would do if we forgot to put a diaper back on her.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Haha so true! Actually I think a "doberdale" would be a pretty awesome dog. Read just a scant bit about them but I think a dobie x airedale could be a fun working dog. They're not too distantly related anyway.

http://workingairedale.proboards78.com/index.cgi?board=manwork&action=display&thread=1511

Just something about that dog that I really like. Would love to meet one.

Crossing to create a HEALTHY (mind and body), legitimate breed, now that I do not mind. The silken windhounds I think are pretty neat because now we have a smaller sighthound with a long coat, didn't have that before. And ANY cross to improve on serious health defects like giving a dog a muzzle so it can BREATHE surely is an improvement. However, most of these breeders just grab any ol' pair of dogs to breed which probably are poor specimens themselves and just pump out the pups. THAT is the problem. If they screened and tested and culled and held to a strict program to create the healthiest dogs with the best temperaments, I see no issue. Especially since so many breeds nowadays have prevalent health issues...


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote:Maybe not the dogs themselves, but the people making the dogs.


This is my point. It's the people making the dogs who are the problem. These are the same millers and bybs who crank out loads of Dalmatians every time 101 Dalmatians is re-released, they are the same people who aspired to make tinier and tinier teacup versions of already toy breeds when Paris Hilton and her ilk got everyone wanting pocket/purse dogs. Dogs are victims of fads, fads of breed, fads of size, and now fads of crossbreeding. 

What I'm saying is that the breeders of these designer mixes are no better or worse than they were when they were doing all the other kinds of breeding. They were bad then and they're still bad now.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Woooowww. Wow. Wow.

I kinda want to throw up and laugh my butt off at the same time...


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

They look like awfully big puppies to top out at 10 lbs or less though.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I could buy it. Pictures like that are tough - the Chihuahua rescue woman I work with and I have a running joke - if they look big in the shelter picture, then they're small, if they look small, then they're big.









I would guess looking at the pics and the way they're resting in the hands that they weigh under 3lbs.

Also important fun fact about small breed dogs - they are born proportionately bigger (with only 2-4 pups per litter) and grow less overall and reach their adult size sooner than large breed dogs who are born proportionately tiny in large litters and grow a lot over a longer period. 

So, for example a newborn small breed pup may be 1/3 the size of a newborn large breed pup, but at adulthood the small breed dog may only be 1/8th the size of the large breed dog. So a 7 week old puppy of a small breed and a 7 week old puppy of a large breed will not be proportional to their adult sizes when compared to each other.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Agree with no reservations.


----------

